

Google Pursuing a Return to China - adventured
http://www.wsj.com/articles/google-negotiates-a-return-to-china-1441408051

======
Sami_Lehtinen
Same stuff, without paywall. I hate when people link to paywalled sites.
[http://business.financialpost.com/fp-tech-desk/google-inc-
se...](http://business.financialpost.com/fp-tech-desk/google-inc-seeks-to-
head-back-to-china-this-fall-after-five-year-absence-report)

